# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  گرفتن دیپلم دوم برای ارتقاء سوابق تحصیلی

## batista

سلام . من امسال فارغ التحصیل ریاضی هستم و میخوام کنکور 94 شرکت کنم . با توجه به اینکه معدلم سال سومم خوب نشده ، میتونم همین امسال برای گرفتن دیپلم دوم اقدام کنم و در شهریور ماه یا دی ماه  در امتحانات نهایی تجربی یا ریاضی شرکت کنم ؟ مشکلی برای نظام وظیفه پیش نمیاد ؟ 
چون شنیدم که امکان گرفتن دیپلم دوم هست ولی نمیدونم که برای کنکور سال آیندم میشه استفاده کرد یا نه ...
ممنون

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام . من امسال فارغ التحصیل ریاضی هستم و میخوام کنکور 94 شرکت کنم . با توجه به اینکه معدلم سال سومم خوب نشده ، میتونم همین امسال برای گرفتن دیپلم دوم اقدام کنم و در شهریور ماه یا دی ماه  در امتحانات نهایی تجربی یا ریاضی شرکت کنم ؟ مشکلی برای نظام وظیفه پیش نمیاد ؟ 
> چون شنیدم که امکان گرفتن دیپلم دوم هست ولی نمیدونم که برای کنکور سال آیندم میشه استفاده کرد یا نه ...
> ممنون


اگه دیپلم ریاضی داری فک نکنم بتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری

----------


## parsa.

> سلام . من امسال فارغ التحصیل ریاضی هستم و میخوام کنکور 94 شرکت کنم . با توجه به اینکه معدلم سال سومم خوب نشده ، میتونم همین امسال برای گرفتن دیپلم دوم اقدام کنم و در شهریور ماه یا دی ماه  در امتحانات نهایی تجربی یا ریاضی شرکت کنم ؟ مشکلی برای نظام وظیفه پیش نمیاد ؟ 
> چون شنیدم که امکان گرفتن دیپلم دوم هست ولی نمیدونم که برای کنکور سال آیندم میشه استفاده کرد یا نه ...
> ممنون


میتونین بجای وقت گذاشتن برای گرفتن دیپلم وقتتون رو صرف خوندن بیشتر و امادگی در کنکور کنین خودتون رو درگیر معدل نکنین باور کنین اصل کنکور توی روز کنکور اتفاق میفته نه معدل

----------


## کوروش

شما می‌توانید دو دیپلم یکی از گروه نظری و دیگری از گروه فنی حرفه را  داشته باشید. ولی برای دو دیپلم از گروه نظری بنده تا کنون آیین نامه را  مشاهده نکردم. توصیه می‌کنم برای اطمینان بیشتر سوال خود را با آموزش و  پروش ناحیه تحصیلتان مطرح فرمایید.
طبق گفته سحر خیز معاون  متوسطه آموزش و پرورش افرادی که درصدد بهبود معدل خود می‌باشند می توانند  به شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش مراجعه و درخواست خود را مطرح و یا بصورت  مکتوب بنویسند و بعد از بررسی های لازم این کمیسیون رای نهایی را برای  آموزش و پرورش می فرستد و اگر شرایط را داشته باشند می توانند مجددا در  دروس افتاده امتحان دهند تا نمره معدلشان هم بیشتر شود و از این طریق  مشکلشان بر طرف شود.

بنابراین شما برای هر تصمیمی باید به شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش مراجعه و در خواست خود را ارجاع دهید.

----------


## batista

> اگه دیپلم ریاضی داری فک نکنم بتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری


بله درسته نمیشه دوباره دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم . من میخوام اگه بشه دیپلم تجربی بگیرم برای شرکت در کنکور ریاضی چون همونطور که میدونید ،  با دیپلم تجربی برای رشته ریاضی میشه ثبت نام کرد

----------


## Mohammad. N

شدنی که میشه

----------


## KamyR

سلام ینی من که رشته تجربیم میتونم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم و دوباره کنکور تجربی بدم؟
لطفا جواب بدین چون _خیلی مهمه!_

----------


## drsetareh1373

> سلام ینی من که رشته تجربیم میتونم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم و دوباره کنکور تجربی بدم؟لطفا جواب بدین چون _خیلی مهمه!_


اگه جوابشو فهمیدی بمنم اطلاع بده،، کجا باید درخواست بدیم؟ همون مدرسه که پرونده مون هست؟ ؟ از کجا نامه بگیریم؟ ؟

----------


## idealist

> اگه جوابشو فهمیدی بمنم اطلاع بده،، کجا باید درخواست بدیم؟ همون مدرسه که پرونده مون هست؟ ؟ از کجا نامه بگیریم؟ ؟


*تو انجمن تاپیکی هست با نام "میشه دوباره دیپلم گرفت"
این رو سرچ کنید پیداش کنید از صفحه اول بخونید ، اونجا موضوع رو کامل بحث کردیم. جواب همه سوالاتتون رو میتونید بگیرید اونجا*

----------


## afshar

با وجود همه شایعه های ابتدای هرسال فکر نمی کنم تاثیر معدل از چیزی که الان هست بیشتر بشه 
 پس بهتره بجای فکر دیپلم مجدد و ارتقا معدل به فکر درصدهای بالاتری باشی که در کنکور 95 انشالله میزنی 
 اگرهم دیپلم مجدد بگیری جدای درد سر تشریحی خواندن در تابستان و بی برنامه شدن ، همه دروسش نمی تونی امتحان بدی و بنا به رشته ات بین 8 تا 10 واحد فقط بهت میدن

----------


## Yek.Doost

> سلام ینی من که رشته تجربیم میتونم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم و دوباره کنکور تجربی بدم؟
> لطفا جواب بدین چون _خیلی مهمه!_


بله - میتونید دیپلم ریاضی و یا انسانی بگیرید و در کنکور تجربی شرکت بکنید
اگه با دیپلم ریاضی - کنکور تجربی بدید تاثیر معدل شما 18 درصده
اگه با دیپلم انسانی کنکور تجربی بدی تاثیر معدلت 7 درصده 
مسلما بهترین گزینه انسانی هستش - چون تاثیر ناچیزی داره ولی خب درس های متنوعی داره که باید پاس کنی




> با وجود همه شایعه های ابتدای هرسال فکر نمی کنم تاثیر معدل از چیزی که الان هست بیشتر بشه 
>  پس بهتره بجای فکر دیپلم مجدد و ارتقا معدل به فکر درصدهای بالاتری باشی که در کنکور 95 انشالله میزنی 
>  اگرهم دیپلم مجدد بگیری جدای درد سر تشریحی خواندن در تابستان و بی برنامه شدن ، همه دروسش نمی تونی امتحان بدی و بنا به رشته ات بین 8 تا 10 واحد فقط بهت میدن


این حرفتون خیلی پسندم شد - دیپلم مجدد واقعا یک بی برنامگی شدیدی داره

کسی که دیپلم داشته باشه و بخواد دیپلم مجدد بگیره داوطلب آزاد حساب میشه ویک کد دانش آموزی جدید بهش میدن
داوطلب آزاد هیچ گونه سقف واحدی نداره و میتونه همه رو بگیره 
ولی خب فرجه کم میدن و امتحان دادن  همشون کار اشتباهیه

----------


## drsetareh1373

> *تو انجمن تاپیکی هست با نام "میشه دوباره دیپلم گرفت"این رو سرچ کنید پیداش کنید از صفحه اول بخونید ، اونجا موضوع رو کامل بحث کردیم. جواب همه سوالاتتون رو میتونید بگیرید اونجا*


مرسی. منصرف شدم، ،بنظرم معدل پایین تاثیر منفی نداره تا جایی که شنیدم، ،کسی که برای دندانپزشکی و پزشکی میخونه درصداش همه بالا 70بشن که دیگ قبوله

----------


## newpath

> مرسی. منصرف شدم، ،بنظرم معدل پایین تاثیر منفی نداره تا جایی که شنیدم، ،کسی که برای دندانپزشکی و پزشکی میخونه درصداش همه بالا 70بشن که دیگ قبوله


اشتباه نکنید ... زمان خودم که کنکور دادم رتبم با کسایی که ریاضیو 60 زدن یکی شد ... با وجودی که خودم 80 خورده ای زدم ... معدل تاثیرش وحشتناکه

----------


## drsetareh1373

> اشتباه نکنید ... زمان خودم که کنکور دادم رتبم با کسایی که ریاضیو 60 زدن یکی شد ... با وجودی که خودم 80 خورده ای زدم ... معدل تاثیرش وحشتناکه


مثلا من همه درسارو بالا 80بزنم دندان قبول نمیشم؟ ؟

----------


## newpath

> مثلا من همه درسارو بالا 80بزنم دندان قبول نمیشم؟ ؟


نمیدونم ... ولی با این درصدایی که میگید و یه معدل بالایه 19 راحت دو رقمی کشور میشه شد

----------


## khaan

> با وجود همه شایعه های ابتدای هرسال فکر نمی کنم تاثیر معدل از چیزی که الان هست بیشتر بشه 
>  پس بهتره بجای فکر دیپلم مجدد و ارتقا معدل به فکر درصدهای بالاتری باشی که در کنکور 95 انشالله میزنی 
>  اگرهم دیپلم مجدد بگیری جدای درد سر تشریحی خواندن در تابستان و بی برنامه شدن ، همه دروسش نمی تونی امتحان بدی و بنا به رشته ات بین 8 تا 10 واحد فقط بهت میدن


اطلاعاتتون اشتباه هست. 8 واحد برای دانش آموز هست دیپلم مجدد داوطلب آزاد حساب میشه و میتونه تا 36 واحد برداره

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> مثلا من همه درسارو بالا 80بزنم دندان قبول نمیشم؟ ؟


داداش اینجوری که کنکور پیش میره باس نابغه باشی همه درصداتو بالا 80 بزنی

----------


## batista

پارسال کسی نبود که اطلاعاتی در مورد دیپلم دوم به ما و اکثر اطلاعات غلط بودن . من هم دیپلم دوم گرفتم و هم استفاده کردم . میخوام یسری توضیحات بدم. 

اگه قصد گرفتن دیپلم دوم دارید :

 1. حتما شهریور اقدام کنید . من متاسفانه پارسال نرسیدم و دی ماه ثبت نام کردم . 

2. اگه  نمیتونید معدل بالای 19 بیارید حتما برای دیپلم دوم انسانی اقدام کنید (خیلی مهم)

3. مغایرت دیپلم دوم با پیش دانشگاهی مشکلی نداره.

4. حواستون باشه بعنوان داوطلب بزرگسال ثبت نامتون نکنن . باید بصورت داوطلب آزاد (غیر حضوری) ثبت نام کنید چون دیگه نیازی نیست بیاید سر کلاس و سقف واحد هم ندارید. 

5. متاسفانه چون اکثر مدیران مدارس بزرگسال و آموزش و پرورش از این قانون اطلاع ندارن ، ممکنه باعث سنگ اندازی و حتی دادن قوانین غلط باشه. یادمه معاونت آموزش متوسطه به من میگفت باید کارت پایان خدمت نشونم بدی !  :Yahoo (77):  مدیران هم معمولا به این دلیل ثبت نام نمیکنن که مدارس بزرگسال سقف واحد داره و اگه مدیری بیش از سقف واحد بده ، غیر قانونیه اما اطلاع ندارن که دیپلم دوم مشکلی برای این کار نداره . 

6. اگه دیدید فایده ای نداره و مدیر مدرسه ناحیه شما ثبت نام نمیکنه ، زنگ بزنید به معاونت متوسطه تمام نواحی و ازشون آدرس مدارس بزرگسال دیگه رو بگیرید. من اینطوری مشکلم حل شد . البته حتما بگید که از ناحیه دیگه اومدید (خیلی مهم)

7. حتی به پلیس +10 هم اعتماد نکنید برای بحث سربازی . اونها هم ممکنه اطلاعات غلط بدنی ! من رفتم معاونت نظام وظیفه استان و اونجا سوال کردم    . جواب اینه : تا قبل از پایان فراغت از تحصیل شما مجازی دیپلم دوم بگیری . 


8. اول باید برگه تطبیق از آموزش پرورش بگیرید و بعد برید ثبت نام کنید که اینم داستان داره متاسفانه . برگه تطبیق رو معمولا از قسمت "معاونت یا آموزش فنی حرفه ای" میدن . من از بیست نقر از کارمندای آموزش پرورش پرسیدم تا بالاخره یکیشون راهنماییم کرد !

سوالای دیگه تون رو هم میتونید پ.خ کنید . موفق باشید

----------


## artim

تاپیک تکراری
در قسمت جستجو انجمن سرچ کنین اگه تاپیک مورد نظر یافت نشد سپس تاپیک بزنین

----------

